

A Vegan No More - The Story of a Recovering Vegan - eitland
http://curezone.org/forums/am.asp?i=1728051

======
ewzimm
As a non-vegan, I can guarantee that there is a lot of wrong information in
this article. There is nothing unique about nutrition from animals. It is
important to get the full range of nutrients, but food and food-based
supplements are available. I have never seen any evidence that some people
have a physiology that requires animal nutrients.

Also, the movement from radical veganism to radical local food advocacy is not
particularly enlightened. I am a big advocate of local food, and I am involved
in developing local food systems, but the author asserts that everyone needs
to depend entirely on their local food system. This is simply not possible for
people in Seoul or New York. The author also asserts that Earth is incapable
of supporting 7 billion people. Trillions of inefficient machines cause the
majority of environmental damage, not living people. Poor agricultural
practices are also a problem, but they can be corrected.

I am happy that the author recovered her health, but I worry about the quality
of lessons learned.

~~~
dingaling
> There is nothing unique about nutrition from animals

Indeed, but for some reason there is a real indifference towards fantastic
protein sources such as pulses.

Perhaps partly due to their reputation as 'difficult' to cook but also, I
think, as a result of the lack of coverage in recipe books and cookery
'infotainment'.

The best investment I ever made in terms of vegetarianism was a pressure
cooker; one hour to soak pulses in boiling water and 10 mins in the p/c.

------
eitland
From the intro:

"Note: This is the story of a former hardcore vegan who quit and went back to
eating meat. Veganism, it turned out, was killing her physically, and it led
to a epiphany for her – humans are supposed to eat meat. She decided that
veganism was a direct contradiction of her being human. It is perhaps a sad
commentary on the radicalism in the vegan movement that this person received
tons of hate messages as a result of telling her story, including threats
against her and her family. For those who may wish to debate the story, I also
posted this in the Vegetarian Debate forum."

